# 5.9.991 (In Case You Have Seen This And Are Wondering)



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

I've seen this version on the Bionic in a couple stores and forums not isolated to Rootzwiki....Rest assured though this is not an update. (5.9.991) is simply the version they use on the "DISPLAY MODELS ONLY" and there seems to be no difference when going through the phone...

Included is an image someone else has taken...


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

